# Bridgeport Repair and Maintenance Videos



## RandyM

Here are some very good repair and maintenance videos for your Bridgeport Machine.

Bridgeport Videos


----------



## itsme_Bernie

Those H & W guys are really great.  Great videos too!  Thanks for posting.
Are you interested in performing any of these repairs?




.
Bernie


----------



## RandyM

itsme_Bernie said:


> Those H & W guys are really great.  Great videos too!  Thanks for posting.
> *Are you interested in performing any of these repairs?*
> Bernie



Way ahead of you Bernie, I did a complete restoration of my machine. Unfortunately, I was not aware of these when I completed it. They would have been a huge help.


----------



## cathead

I have been running my mill for about 20 years and havn't had to install bearings yet.  Now I have a pretty good
idea of how to proceed if bearing replacement is ever required.       Thanks Randy!


----------



## Kroll

That’s the reason I order parts from them


----------

